

The Guy Who Worked For Money - pronoiac
http://shareable.net/blog/the-guy-who-worked-for-money

======
phmiller
Great illustration of the pitfalls of both social and monetary obligations

~~~
pronoiac
Thanks! I was sure this was a great fit for here, but I'm not sure how to
attract attention to it.

